# Fehler 105: DNS Adr. kann nicht aufgelöst werden



## yuro (26. April 2012)

servus,

hab da mal ne kurze frage. auf der arbeit geht an keinem pc oder laptop unser internet. wenn ich jetzt bspw ueber chrome rein will steht da Fehler 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED: Die DNS adresse des servers kann nicht aufgeloest werden.

in ie und firefox gehts auch ned. woran kanns liegen**** Netzwerkverbindungen sind hergestellt. wir haben ne linksys box alles blinkt grün. also ich hab von dem zeug kA sorry .. kann mir jmd tipps geben an was das liegen könnte****


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. April 2012)

Hi,

wende dich an den Administrator des Netzwerks oder (falls ihr einen habt) an den Support.

Grüße,
BK


----------

